# Audio recording of a sales presentation?



## spackler (Sep 5, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has ever tried this; obviously you'd need to get the salesman's permission in most states.  Any smartphone could easily accomplish this.

I was thinking it might be a good way to cut short an update/sales presentation if you simply say "I want to be sure there's no questions about what you promise & that it all matches what is written in the contracts."


----------



## Slinger (Sep 5, 2016)

spackler said:


> I was thinking it might be a good way to cut short an update/sales presentation if you simply say "I want to be sure there's no questions about what you promise & that it all matches what is written in the contracts."



I like it


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2016)

I've heard that recording a sales presentation is one of the no-no's. For some reason they don't want you to record what they say. 

Dave


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 5, 2016)

I am not a legal expert, but in many states a conversation can legally be recorded with the consent of only one of the parties (i.e., you, if you're doing the recording). Exceptions are: California, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania and Washington.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 5, 2016)

spackler said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever tried this; obviously you'd need to get the salesman's permission in most states.  Any smartphone could easily accomplish this.
> 
> I was thinking it might be a good way to cut short an update/sales presentation if you simply say "I want to be sure there's no questions about what you promise & that it all matches what is written in the contracts."


If you try that, please post a picture of the weasel's face when you ask their permission!

I'm sure the picture will be priceless...


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 5, 2016)

spackler said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever tried this; obviously you'd need to get the salesman's permission in most states.  Any smartphone could easily accomplish this.
> 
> I was thinking it might be a good way to cut short an update/sales presentation if you simply say "I want to be sure there's no questions about what you promise & that it all matches what is written in the contracts."



It would be some misserable listening.


I've taken pictures of offers before when they go off to prepare another offer .. One salesperson came back while I was snapping and said he'll not let that happen again... Not a big deal though ..

Bob


----------



## philemer (Sep 5, 2016)

spackler said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever tried this; obviously you'd need to get the salesman's permission in most states.  Any smartphone could easily accomplish this.
> 
> I was thinking it might be a good way to cut short an update/sales presentation if you simply say "I want to be sure there's no questions about what you promise & that it all matches what is written in the contracts."



I wore a "wire" about 8-10 yrs ago when I was working as a Mystery Shopper at a WM presentation. I'm sure WM hired MS to conduct the 'shop'. I heard no direct lies but lots of half truths. It actually made me nervous, like I was doing something illegal.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 5, 2016)

My understanding is that recording presentation without permission from presenter is illegal and is dissimilar from phone conversation law.


----------



## philemer (Sep 5, 2016)

sptung said:


> My understanding is that recording presentation without permission from presenter is illegal and is dissimilar from phone conversation law.



Do you have some data to back this up?  I'm sure the Mystery Shop program wouldn't break the law.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 5, 2016)

sptung said:


> My understanding is that recording presentation without permission from presenter is illegal and is dissimilar from phone conversation law.


Do you have a cite for you understanding?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 6, 2016)

In Oregon it is a crime to record an in person conversation without disclosing. Different for telephone call. Also there are restrictions under Federal Law.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2016)

What if wyndham already recorded part of the session. Heres what Steve Holms CEO said in the 4th quarter earnings call

We're pleased with the early progress and performance of these initiatives and have recently taken additional organizational steps to best position our vacation ownership business for future expansion. Our goal is to drive consistent and profitable sales, sales growth with tighter more focused operating regions.

We believe this focus will help us intensify the process we started a couple of years ago to evolve timeshare sales and marketing to ensure our customer friendly buying experience and to drive future growth.

Let me remind you the primary initiatives, most of which we previously discussed. First we introduced and refined a group presentation sales format for new and existing owners ensuring that our best sales people are in front of our customers using a proven uniform method of telling a consistent story and producing sales.

                                              ...

Finally, we improved the buying experience for consumers. We implemented enhanced sales training and compliance programs and we bolstered our quality assurance regime on the contract enclosed process *which now includes videotaping.*


----------



## kaljor (Sep 6, 2016)

Well as a non lawyer, whenever I've had occasion to argue on the phone with a big company, if their recording said "This call may be recorded for quality purposes", I always took it to mean that this call may be recorded... period. By either party.

I don't know about inside a private room.  It's pretty clear that you may audio and videotape most anyone in a public place where a reasonable person would have no expectation of privacy.  The exception in some states is you can't record cops.  It's probably unconstitutional, but until it's heard and declared so, it is what it is. 

So inside a private room, I don't know. If you openly insisted on recording a Wyndham session, I'm pretty sure they would just refuse, and make you leave before anything began.

Of course this is just for a fun discussion.  If anyone really wants to do this, it would probably be a good idea to have a smart lawyer in the state you want to do this give you a carefully considered opinion.


----------



## presley (Sep 6, 2016)

There's no reason why you couldn't ask to record it. If they say no, then tell them you can't attend. That happened a few years ago with someone trying to check in at a WM. They said they wanted to record the owner update so they made sure they understood everything and they were told that they couldn't record the presentation and he didn't attend because of that. 

I had seen a few secretly recorded presentations on youtube. I think they were Mexico resorts.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 6, 2016)

ronparise said:


> What if wyndham already recorded part of the session. Heres what Steve Holms CEO said in the 4th quarter earnings call
> .....
> Finally, we improved the buying experience for consumers. We implemented enhanced sales training and compliance programs and we bolstered our quality assurance regime on the contract enclosed process *which now includes videotaping.*



Pretty sure that should be "contract closing process", rather than "contract enclosed process".

I had this recently happen to me on a car purchase. It was disclosed, but only the closing process where I signed the contracts was videotaped. Not the sales process. 

Have to imagine the same applies to Wyndham's videotaping.


----------



## JoeG9100 (Aug 28, 2019)

spackler said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever tried this; obviously you'd need to get the salesman's permission in most states.  Any smartphone could easily accomplish this.
> 
> I was thinking it might be a good way to cut short an update/sales presentation if you simply say "I want to be sure there's no questions about what you promise & that it all matches what is written in the contracts."


 
The last closing for us at the Resort they recorded us at signing contract with canned questions of how the salesperson explained everything. It was DRI stay away. We rescinded the next day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2019)

A lot will depend on the state. Most states are only one party consent, meaning only one person need know that the conversation is being recorded in order for it to be legal. The person knowing it is being recorded can be you. Florida and Hawaii however are two party consent. So don't try to record a presentation in these states without the sales reps knowledge or you are breaking the law.

http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/recording-phone-calls-and-conversations

http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/two-party-consent-states/


----------



## kaljor (Aug 29, 2019)

I think in general the only people who would benefit from recording their sales session are those people who won't think of it until after they have been victimized. Most or all members of this forum are well aware of the pitfalls of the "Owner's Update".  If you agree to go, you must by now know what you're in for.

But I suppose those recordings might be entertaining. I've posted before that I enjoy reading posts from people detailing the latest sales pitches.

Personally, I'm one of those who will go anytime and every time they offer me $100 or more.  I haven't been offered Rewards points yet, but I would probably go for 30K or more.  I go as early in the morning as I can on my first full day, when I would otherwise be sleeping.  I don't consider that as infringing on my vacation time.  I get plenty of sleep when I'm not on vacation!


----------



## 55plus (Aug 29, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I've heard that recording a sales presentation is one of the no-no's. For some reason they don't want you to record what they say.
> Dave


I wonder why? Oh, I know, they don't want their lies documented.


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 29, 2019)

Westgate recording the entire closing process when we signed with them. Supposedly for our benefit of course to ensure we clearly understood everything and the salesman had only given us truthful information!  HAHA!  Luckily we rescinded once I did some research.


----------

